# Separating gold wires from incineration remains



## Dlaw46112 (Feb 4, 2017)

I incinerated a bunch of Fiberglas brush blocks. These contain small brushes which are .013" diameter gold alloy wire about 1/2" long. In my kettle, I now have the ash from the resin and epoxy that was incinerated, white clean Fiberglas cloth pieces, and the wires. Does anyone have a clever way to separate the wires from the bulk of the material? It is very tedious to pick them out. The volume of the batch is about a gallon.
I tried water, which does remove most of the ash, but the rest of the residue is denser and sinks with the wires.
Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 4, 2017)

mill until you have a uniform particle size.
Then gravity separation will work well.


----------



## Dlaw46112 (Feb 4, 2017)

Ok, I will try a sample tomorrow. 
Thanks!


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 5, 2017)

I find that the blue bowl douse Okay, but my slate miller table still finds more fine's again.
I would like to get my left overs' on a good shaker table to see what is left but I am still looking at linier bearings and pneumatic pistons.
One day I may have a good enough base to try and bolt one together.


----------



## upcyclist (Feb 8, 2017)

Some of us have a less-fancy term for gravity separation after incinerating/milling: we pan it with a gold pan. (Warning: link to amazon for illustration purposes--I don't care where you buy one)


----------

